# b15 newbee to da forum.. hi!!!



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

:wtf:yoyo.. my name is johny.. i am new to da this forum..

i have had the Sentra 2004 Spec-V w/Rambos for 2 years.. love the fucking shit.. 

i have not done any engine mods.. but installed amp for better base.. thats about it.. 

just wantd to sy hi to everybody!!! and hope to learn a few things from yo'll!!!
:idhitit:
:wtf:

p.s. i'll post pics up soon..


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

here is some pics


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> here is some pics
> 
> Car looks sweet JohnyS!!! Love the shark fin...:waving:
> 
> Any luck on that vent control valve yet or you still taking 30 mins to fill up?


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

haa.. thanks brother!!!!
da shark fin I got in Hong Kong.. didn;t know if i will use ut.. but ended up sticking it on.. haa...

you can get them in P-Mall .. i got it cheap in HK.. but they go all out.. lights up and shit..haa.. i didn;t want that.. even this is a bit too much.. fucken ricer...haaa... 

my vent control valve is not replaced yet.. i do have a trouble code of P1446 OBDII CODE.. so i am confident its that.. i cleared the hoses.. but just holding out paying dealer price..hope to get a hook up from friend cus he a tech guy for Accura...can;t find the piece in car wreckages and its dealer part no after market..


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i had a trouble code of P1446=vent control valve ..reset it and drove it for about three month with service light back on.. did the peddle trouble shoot and got new code, 
P0335 = Crankshaft position sensor/signal problem

bought both senors and replaced them and still can;t fill up gas properly..and service light cam back on.. same p0335 code..

i first changed this. $150.00 Can. cus that was right near the chock coil canister left rear wheel..so close to gas pipe.. thanking that will fix the pumping gas issue.. installed and wehn to pump gas..nope.. 


























so i changed next error code the front sensor..$85.00 Can.

























reset service light/. pumped up gas.. same issue.. did peddle code.. code p0335
came back on.. will run it for a week or two.. see what happens


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

crankshaft position sensor is a recall. Im not fond of dealers so i did mine myself. 

How-to R&R QR CPS - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

saint0421 said:


> crankshaft position sensor is a recall. Im not fond of dealers so i did mine myself.
> 
> How-to R&R QR CPS - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


i called recall line.. nothing to be done on my car.. not in Canada,,,:wtf::lame:

thanks .. i just hope it works after a week or two.. or else i have to bring in dleaer to fix.. cus its winter and i am not gonna stay out in the codl for 10 mins to fill up..


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

update ...dealer did trouble code ($125.00 CAN.) found p0335..i told them i changed the sensor already...so they inspected my work...said i changed the wrong location...cam sensor and the crank sensor is the same part#....i changed the one in front-top.. there is one behind-buttom of engine.. it betwee engine and mount( fuckin realy hinden and hard to get to .. but turn or wheels all the way to the right and you can get a lil(less then an inch space) to get asain hands in...
so i took my front one that i replaced and shove that piece in the back cus i didn;t throw it away.. 

anyways,, heads up.. there is two 23731-6n21a senor.. differnt location.. 
i have reset SES light, its been off since last night.... will find out when i fill gas today..


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The link i posted is for the How-to R/R your is for the CRANK and not the Cam (rfont-top). P0335 is for the Crank sensor. P0340 is for the Cam sensor.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

o..ok.. i just wanted to note they are same part# for 2004 sentra spec-v..
it wierd cus i got p0335 code and changed CRANK senor.. same code comes up and dealers said its the CAM senor..p0335 is not CAM replace error.. ???
but yea.. i have to fill up gas this evening and see if it worked?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

For certain: 

P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction
P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction

As you stated, they are the same part number just different positions


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

so i guess the P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction is loacted behind the engine not in front..

thanks


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

so the SES light is off for over a week but i still can't fill up gass right.. i hear there is a a hole(six o-clock) of gas hole.. and can be plugged.. mine is plugged.. but i tried poking hard with the sharpest object and like one mc throught the hole its metal plated and will not go through.. 

do you guys have a hole and is it metal plated??

what the hell esle can it be.. i have presure blown all tube(gas breather and front engine tubes..)

thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you sure you connected that vent control valve properly and getting power to the solenoid? 

that should have fixed the gas pumping issue, check it again.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i will check.. the wire socket is facing up?? is that correct..???


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> i will check.. the wire socket is facing up?? is that correct..???
> 
> 
> Mechanic did mine a few years back so I couldn't really tell you but I'm 99% sure that this is where the problem is.


----------



## hoe_nah (Sep 27, 2009)

shoot im getting the same crank sensor code on my gfs 03 sentra gxe 1.8 auto...
bought the sensor...but damn i cant find the sensor on the motor? 

i can clearly see the cam sensor...but where is the crank sensor...i see one down by the cv axle but it doesn't have the prongs to plug in???? im stumped


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i have sentra 2004...its really hinden, can;t see it from the top.. even from the bottom its hidden and i was only able to see just the bolt..so i did it by feel.. very hard to get hands to.. i had to turn my wheel all the way right or was it left to sqeeze my asain lil arms to pull it out.. it was a one handed job.. can't fit both hands.. i'll try to get a pic of it..


----------

